# Etq tg1200



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Dumb tech question, does anyone have head gasket torque specs for this 63cc engine?I have asked,poke,prodded and there is not one spec on this engine then"hunker it down..." I don't want to be in the same rabbit hole again and down a block assy. The ball park setting is ok. Since I've had it since about 2007, I haven't had to go into it till all the vacuum leaks started so I shelf it. 2018 Dec is when I yanked it down to tinker w/mi lil hanger queen. I can say w/0 reservation boy is she a piece of "work". Not to mention no company to call either. If anyone has the low down on its engine specs please help me w/this hanger queen. It is a paper weight as of yet...lol....HHHHEEEELLLLPPPP MMMMEEEEEE.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Call Northern Tool.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200313480_200313480


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thankyou Pauly44, I I taken a look on line and found a no longer available tag on genny. I am going to see about talking to some of these places that sell parts and service them to. Who not better then the professional who has to keep em running for food...lol. Being that they have contact with "almost every brand that comes in, they have more contact experiences good and bad. I would think a ground pounder for life in their own right.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Head gasket torque is no big thing on a 2 stroke. I used to even start low, crank motor and then listen for the squeal that said leak and bump the torque up just enough to stop it. 

If cast iron cylinder and aluminum head then search through Japanese 2 strokes of the mid '60s of like size and bore and tighten to them. The stud shank size is another way to tighten too, if 6 mm. (common on that size bore) then up to 8 ft.lbs., start at 6. 

If head gasket still intact and made of copper then heating until cherry red to anneal it and then reuse it like a new one.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thankyou paul44 and fine print for both of your help. Just had to put that out there...lol


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

I am fixing the plastic covers for the cooling they are broken. JD WELD IS GREAT!... I am working out the electric now for a starter ....just have to machine parts manually.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Let ya know how it's working for me.... so far a goat fudge....


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Working on the rachet clutch and starter assy by hand because I am poor and have one eye. But it is half way done. Never knew how hard a grade 8 bolt was till ya gotta grind and cut one down. I've broken a few so it is payback time for ole mother earth....she almost got me...lol. So the first half is done now to set and index crankshaft mounting point hole. Another day I guess it taking all day whittling er down to a workable size...lol. If you got a mini lathe I envy ya...lol Slow and low and full tilt is all I got left.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Being old has a few advantages...why hurry it ain't going no where,nor am I God willing. Amen


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

TonyEMS30 said:


> Working on the rachet clutch and starter assy by hand because I am poor and have one eye. But it is half way done. Never knew how hard a grade 8 bolt was till ya gotta grind and cut one down. I've broken a few so it is payback time for ole mother earth....she almost got me...lol. So the first half is done now to set and index crankshaft mounting point hole. Another day I guess it taking all day whittling er down to a workable size...lol. If you got a mini lathe I envy ya...lol Slow and low and full tilt is all I got left.


You're adapting a B&S starter clutch to this!? Way-to-go!


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeah so far. I am running into small hiccups but slowly r&s ing rhem... lol sumthin ta do when forced retired...lol if ya can't do what you hate,do what ya like...


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

I am finally in the last leg of development. I have my cross references and mock up. Will be working on a carrier body for the motor to rest on and unitize it. I am going to relearn how to TIG Weld which would be about 20+ years ago...I feel really old now that I think about it. But I remember a few things so it shouldn't be a problem... or look like a clutter bomb explosion...lol


----------

